# Spundwandkescher selber bauen



## Rocky71 (24. Mai 2013)

Will mir einen Spundwandkescher selber bauen,
wer hat da Erfahrung und kann Tipps geben!?

Am besten Bauanleitung


----------



## grubenreiner (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*

Kescherkopf nehmen, 3 Punktaufhängung mit Seil dran knüpfen, daran wierderum ein genügend langes Seil zum hinunter lassen und rauf holen.
Käse gegessen.


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*

Ich hab mir auch so einen Kescher aus Platzgründen gebaut. Drei Drahtösen befestigt und mit dem Seil so verbunden das ich bequem den Winkel und Neigung verstellen kann. 10 Minuten und fertig.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*

Ich habe einen "überflüssigen" großen Karpfenkescherkopf (dreieckig).

Wie rüste ich den am besten um zu einem brauchbaren Spundwandkescher?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich habe einen "überflüssigen" großen Karpfenkescherkopf (dreieckig).
> 
> Wie rüste ich den am besten um zu einem brauchbaren Spundwandkescher?
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...


 
Wie schon oben beschrieben.

Geht aber auch mit einer 28 Zoll Fahrradfelge.

Netz anbringen und dann in 3er-Teilung aufhängen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wie schon oben beschrieben.
> 
> *Geht aber auch mit einer 28 Zoll Fahrradfelge.*
> 
> Netz anbringen und dann in 3er-Teilung aufhängen.


 


Zig mal in Holland gesehen.#6


----------



## Wollebre (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*

warum lange basteln? Habe früher als ich im Hafen geangelt habe immer eine Senke genommen. In die Mitte ein Blei eingebunden damit der Wind das Netz nicht hoch geweht hat.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*

zeigt mal Bilder ! 
hatte früher auch immer mal ne Senke .... innzwischen nen "richtigen" aber mit 90cm Durchmesser sowas von unhandlich |uhoh:
irgendwas gute transportables wäre klasse ... also Fahradfelge o.ä. wäre kein Gewinn :m


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*

Das Seil durch die Ösen ziehen, oben die Schlaufe mit unten dem kurzen und dem langen Endstück verknoten. Danach kann man die Schlaufe durchtrennen und die 3 überstehenden Stücke kürzen Das lange Endstück dient zum herablassen, 10-15m sollte es haben je nach Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## Bahrenfelder_Jung (22. August 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*

Hatte zuhause noch nen Alu Kescher von Perca, so einen mit abnehmbarem Teleskopstab und schön groß (60x60). An den habe ich mir als Vierpunktaufhängung vier kleine Ösen angebracht (man kann evtl. auch Kabelbinder nehmen, aber dann nicht die billigen).
Dazu habe ich mir eine Aufhängung aus Nylonseil geknotet an deren Enden jeweils Karabiner sind. Wenn ich nun den Kescher am flachen Ufer verwenden will, so hänge ich die Vierpunktaufhängung ab und nutze den Kescher mit dem Stab. 
An der Spundwand mache ich den Stab ab und benutze die Aufhängung am Seil. Klappt wie verrückt und ich kann mir zumindest einen Kescher mehr im Lager sparen #6


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2013)

*AW: Spundwandkescher selber bauen*

@ Bahrenfelder Jung: Kannst Du dazu bitte mal ein Bild einstellen? Nen alten Kescher zur Umrüstung finde ich bestimmt auch noch.

Danke.


----------

